# Another Good Hunt at the public watering hole



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 30, 2012)

Managed to crack on a few birds this morning through the cold. Had a few more mallards that wanted to work but something just wasn't quite right for them but scrathed out two of the elusive jokers. Ended with 3 buffies, 2 mallards, 2 ringers, and a goose. Should of had two more buffies that dove and never came back up but overall a great public morning.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 30, 2012)

great hunt.... hate it when they dive on you... had a woody hen do that this morning but ended up kicking her up and she popped up right under our legs.


----------



## kmartin112888 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like a good morning.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Dec 31, 2012)

Man thats a nice morning. Glad someone is getting on them in our area...


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 31, 2012)

If buffs aren't dead when they hit the water your not goin to find them. But this has been our first good morning in a while we have really been struggeling lately, hopefully getting on the geese in the morning.


----------



## GACarpMAN (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good bud, ya'll kill a few for me


----------



## ballgroundhound (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 1, 2013)

Great hunt.  Love them buffies.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 3, 2013)

We'll try to Chris. And them buffies are some awesome looking birds


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice shoot


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice job bud....I love a good mix...keep up tha smashin


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Jan 7, 2013)

nothin more rewarding than a mixed bad on public land imo. not many understand the challenge. congrats man. keep it up


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 7, 2013)

Good thing is that buffies are not real tough.  A load of number 2s flat whacks em


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 8, 2013)

buffies and black clouds do not mix at all, it's been pretty dull at the lake since this hunt


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------

